

The 70 Online Databases that Define Our Planet - linhir
http://www.technologyreview.com/blog/arxiv/26097/

======
showerst
This is a random aside, but did anyone else notice that every single
occurrence of "fi" on that page was doubled?

Do a find in page for "fifi" and you'll see it everywhere. I'm assuming this
was some kind of misbehaving filter, but I wonder why?

~~~
SageRaven
Perhaps the page was incorrectly post-processed to replace "fi" with the
proper ligature glyph?

~~~
showerst
Ahh, that would make sense.

I was thinking perhaps it was a misguided filter because they had sh style
"IF/FI" blocks in their template code, but your suggestion is much more
likely.

------
larrykubin
They didn't mention the Encyclopedia of Life, seems like a pretty big
omission:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Encyclopedia_of_Life>

